# Help with cutting Pool coping



## sarchevyman (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello, I am in the process of replacing the pool coping around my pool and have four radius corners of around two feet to install. I am not sure how to do this, 45 corners or straight lines no problem, but these radius corners have me stopped in my tracks, any advise? 
Thanks


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

You should have bought "radii coping" made for just that purpose.


----------



## sarchevyman (Oct 5, 2007)

Bud Cline said:


> You should have bought "radii coping" made for just that purpose.


This is a 3 1/2" bullnose no such thing as radius coping for this type, but thanks for the help:no: , I am all set.


----------



## You have to cut them (9 mo ago)

sarchevyman said:


> This is a 3 1/2" bullnose no such thing as radius coping for this type, but thanks for the help:no: , I am all set.


You need to cut them


sarchevyman said:


> This is a 3 1/2" bullnose no such thing as radius coping for this type, but thanks for the help:no: , I am all


----------



## You have to cut them (9 mo ago)

You lay the brick like you have them in that picture. make sure you have the front spaced like you want, but have the back Starting to turn. measure that gap in the back end between the last brick you layed and the one starting to turn. And that distansce is where you measure in the front of stone(front outside edge from left to right is direction you wanna measure)from that mark you draw a line from that mark to the back corner and that's your cut. Does that make sense?


----------

